# Fischdatenbank



## Dok (7. Juli 2005)

Hier geht es zur Fischdatenbank


----------



## ex-elbangler (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Feine sache#6 ,

jetzt brauch man Angeltreff nicht immer suchen um den Link zu finde.


Klasse,
Danke#6


----------



## Knispel (16. August 2005)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Hier ist eine Datenbank in der fast alle Fischarten dieser Welt aufgeführt sind :

http://www.fishbase.org/search.php?lang=German


----------



## seba (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

habe ein fisch gefangen, der so aussieht, vin den harben sieht es wie ein Rotfeder, doch die körper form sieht anders aus, kann sein das es sichum ein Hasel handelt?


----------



## EMZET (4. Januar 2007)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Gibt es auch wo ein Verzeichniss im dem Jungfische dargestellt werden? Habe da manchmal so meine Schwierigkeiten....


----------



## J-son (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Hab' grad' im Zuge einer Diskussion um maximale Fischgrössen einen netten Link gefunden, in dem alle Süsswasserfische weltweit aufgelistet sind.
Die jeweiligen Angeben sind unterteilt in mit Angel und Rolle gefangene Fische, von Berufsfischern gefangene Fische, und tot aufgefundene Fische.
Weiterhin werden sogar als fragwürdig eingestufte Angaben gelistet, also Fische für die es keine Belege gibt.
Ihr werdet mit den Ohren schlackern...

http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Knispel schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Datenbank in der fast alle Fischarten dieser Welt aufgeführt sind :
> 
> http://www.fishbase.org/search.php?lang=German



und zwar in vielen sprachen, wissenschaftlich und populär.
einfach unschlagbar.

ich sags noch mal:
einfach unschlagbar!


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



seba schrieb:


> habe ein fisch gefangen, der so aussieht, vin den harben sieht es wie ein Rotfeder, doch die körper form sieht anders aus, kann sein das es sichum ein Hasel handelt?



superscharfe steine, die könnte ich bestimmen, beim fisch bin ich etwas schwammig (kein besseres foto?)


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (4. März 2008)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Bei dem unscharfen Bild kann man keine seriöse Aussage treffen.

Petri Heil
Frauen-Nerfling


----------



## Dreas (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

wunderbare seite, sehr hilfreich!!!


----------



## Schleie07 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

super seite!!!


----------



## Fischpaule (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Dok schrieb:


> Hier geht es zur Fischdatenbank



Moin

Wer hat eigentlich diese Datenbank erstellt???

....da sträuben sich einem ja die Haare, wenn man die vielen fachlichen Fehler sieht #d

...das sollte wohl nochmal jemand überarbeiten....

#h


----------



## Mikesch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wer hat eigentlich diese Datenbank erstellt???
> 
> ...


Vielleicht sollte der zuständige Redakteur mal darauf angesprochen werden. |wavey:


----------



## Haifischlein (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Na endlich, danach hab ich lange gesucht! Super!


----------



## Snoeky (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

hallo

ich habe letztens beim Grundangeln dieses Kerlchen an der Leine und konnte ihn keiner art/gattung etc. zuteilen.
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???

ich tippe auf eine art Grundel.
eine groppe schließe ich gänzlich aus.

lg Basti


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Ist das nicht ein Einfacher Gründling,welche man oftmals zu 100ten in Schwärmen zum Beispiel in Kiesgruben vorfindet?

Hatte manchmal an Leichtem Gerät eben jene,wenn ich im Nahbereich fischte.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (17. August 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

ist bestimmt kein Gründling

würde mal auf eine Nackthalsgrundel tippen,

guck mal hier: http://www.oefg1880.at/fischarten/Kesslergruendling.pdf


----------



## Perca84 (18. August 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

viel ne groppe?!


----------



## jole1232 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*

Edit Ralle 24

So nicht !!


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Snoeky schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe letztens beim Grundangeln dieses Kerlchen an der Leine und konnte ihn keiner art/gattung etc. zuteilen.
> könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???
> ...


 
Einzelfang oder wurden zwischenzeitlich noch mehr gefangen.?
Habe ich noch nicht gesehen, Nakthalsgrundel, ich weis nicht.
Hast du schon etwas rausbekommen.?
Würde mich halt interessieren, was so im Einzugsgebiet Weser unterwegs ist.
Ist aber auch so, dass im Sommer aus Aquarien alles mögliche ins Gewässer gelangt.
Hoffen wir mal das sie alle, den Winter nicht überstehen.
wenn weitere auftauchen sollten, können neue Arten hier gemeldet werden.
http://www.fischartenatlas.de
oder, und der zuständigen Fischereibehörde.
Die sind sicherlich dankbar für jeden Hinweis.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Snoeky schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe letztens beim Grundangeln dieses Kerlchen an der Leine und konnte ihn keiner art/gattung etc. zuteilen.
> könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???
> ...


 
Habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Könnte aus einem Aquarium stammen, leider gelangen so alle möglichen Fische ins Gewässer.
Man kann nur hoffen das sie dann spätestens im Winter verschwinden.
Hast du schon eine Antwort um welchen Fisch es sich handelt.?
Nackthalsgrundel.? 
Ich werde mal schauen.
Ist es ein Einzelfund oder sind noch weitere aufgetaucht.?

Bitte meldet es wenn ihr neue Arten im Gewässer findet.
Die Fischereibehörden können da jede Hilfe gebrauchen, so viele Biologen arbeiten da nicht.

Wenn es nicht nur Einzelfische sind, oder mann einfach mal schauen will wo welche Art vorkommt.http://www.fischartenatlas.de


----------



## dunkelbunt (19. November 2012)

*AW: Fischdatenbank*



Snoeky schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> ich habe letztens beim Grundangeln dieses Kerlchen an der Leine und konnte ihn keiner art/gattung etc. zuteilen.
> könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???
> ...



ich würde eher drauf tippen das jemand sein aquarium entleert hat, für mich sieht dieser fisch so aus wie ein vertreter der grundelbarsche (vorkommen usa und kanada)
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, sieht dieser gattung aber sehr ähnlich


----------

